

The Trouble with Gold Stars, Incentive Plans, A's, Praise, and Other Bribes - gnosis
http://lift-up-your-hearts.blogspot.com/2008/08/on-alfie-kohns-punished-by-rewards.html

======
bediger
At least with respect to grades in school, this is the same concept as Robert
Pirsig discussed in "Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance".

